# Chicken limping



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

I have a chicken is limping and her pad on her foot is a bit swollen. Does anyone know what this could be? It's not red and I don't see any cuts. I tried, but couldn't get a great picture.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like it might be bruised. Just like we can get stone bruises, so can they. I would make certain she has to stay close to the ground for a while. No jumping off roosts or other chicken jungle gyms. (not even those not intended for chickens)

You can try soaking her foot in epsom salts for a few days to see if it helps relieve the pain and swelling.


----------



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're more than welcome. Please keep us updated on how she does. Keep an eye out for the formation of bumble just in case.


----------



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

Got it! Thanks so much! Will do!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Bumblefoot can become a bad situation, but as Robin stated, start with the epsom salts. If it does become an open sore of any type, try to get a picture of it.


----------



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

I think her foot is looking much better this evening! Looks like the Epsom salts did the trick! Thanks so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent! Being able to avoid it being bumblefoot is such a plus. Still no high places for a while.


----------

